# GRAMPIAN LOCH ex BOSTON INVADER



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

GRAMPIAN LOCH
ex INVERLOCHY
ex BOSTON INVADER
originally RED ROSE

The above Trawler was sunk in 1993 

Was she still a rig stand by vessel?
When and why did she sink and were there any losses?
Any other details would be appreciated
Many thanks


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

As GRAMPIAN LOCH she was laid up in the West Country and by 1991 was at Torpoint owned by A. Pardoe, Exmouth & S. Pepper, Rochdale. The plan was to use her for diving and wreck work but nothing came of it. That year she was sold to Silas Oates (Western Ocean Towage Co Ltd, Plymouth)who planned to rename her MISTER CORNISHMAN, in the event she was renamed CORNISHMAN, VCT flag. At the end of 1992 Silas sold her to Spanish principals and the rumour was that she would go back fishing. On her delivery voyage to Vigo/Corunna in Dec 1992 she stranded and was subsequently abandoned. It was a little more complicated than that but I do not have all the material to hand at the moment.
Gil.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you very much for such a detailed reply

Cheers(Thumb)


----------

